# Cooling issue after undervolt.



## RedlineGamer2005 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey guys! Recently I undervolted my machine using ThrottleStop and it was working perfectly. But now that I'm gaming with MSI Afterburners overlay, I can see the temperatures are around 90 degrees but the fans don't kick in at their max RPM. I think that it is in some way linked to the voltage being provided to the CPU. In this case, what can I do? cuz I don't like my machine running hot.

I have a Lenovo Legion y540-15IRH


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 20, 2021)

The CPU voltage and your CPU fan speed should have nothing to do with each other. Maybe there is some fan control software that you can use. If you are using some Lenovo software to control your power plans, maybe there is a different setting that will increase fan speed.


> the Y540-15IRH is one of the quieter gaming laptops we have tested.











						Lenovo Legion Y540-15IRH Laptop Review: A good gaming laptop with a GeForce GTX 1660 Ti GPU
					

Notebookcheck.com reviews the Lenovo Legion Y540-15IRH again, but this time with an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti GPU, along with 512 GB of storage. The device still has an Intel Core i7-9750H processor and 16 GB of dual-channel RAM like its RTX 2060-powered sibling. Read on to find out how the GTX...




					www.notebookcheck.net
				



Your slow fans are by design.



RedlineGamer2005 said:


> I don't like my machine running hot


Gaming laptops run hot at default settings. Some manufacturers use CPU throttling to cover up this problem. Intel CPUs are rated to run reliably up to 100°C. If you think 85°C is hot enough, open the ThrottleStop options window. If PROCHOT Offset is not locked, you can set the Offset value to 15 to keep your CPU at a maximum of 85°C instead of 100°C. This will reduce performance, hopefully not too much.


----------



## RedlineGamer2005 (Jan 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The CPU voltage and your CPU fan speed should have nothing to do with each other. Maybe there is some fan control software that you can use. If you are using some Lenovo software to control your power plans, maybe there is a different setting that will increase fan speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The weird thing is that, i have heard my laptop fans at their max speed and this wasnt it. The thing with my model is not many people have reviewed it properly. Im pretty sure its sold only in russia and india. Anyways when i strat gamung the CPU is at the expected temperature after undervolt preset is enabled, 81 degrees. Im completely fine as long as the machine stays below 92. But after an hour of gaming the CPU slowly crawls back up to 95 degrees while maintaining an undervolt. This doesnt make any sense to me because the speed is still at 4ghz no increase. So why is it getting hot at the same voltage and the same usage?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 21, 2021)

RedlineGamer2005 said:


> the CPU slowly crawls back up


I think this is fairly normal. When both the CPU and GPU are pumping heat into the chassis, if this heat is not exiting the chassis, (low fan speed), temperatures are going to go up and up.

Not sure why your fan speed acts differently now. Turn the ThrottleStop Log File on next time you are in a hour long gaming session. If temps go up and up, maybe you will have to settle on slightly less CPU MHz to keep this from happening.


----------



## RedlineGamer2005 (Jan 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I think this is fairly normal. When both the CPU and GPU are pumping heat into the chassis, if this heat is not exiting the chassis, (low fan speed), temperatures are going to go up and up.
> 
> Not sure why your fan speed acts differently now. Turn the ThrottleStop Log File on next time you are in a hour long gaming session. If temps go up and up, maybe you will have to settle on slightly less CPU MHz to keep this from happening.


Temps stop rising at 94 degrees, so i switch it to a cooling mode 0reset. It limits the clock speed to 3.3Ghz. Immediately the temperatures go down to like 70 degrees. If it us safe to run at 94 degrees then i dont mind. Is it tho?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 21, 2021)

@RedlineGamer2005 -  Intel says that any temperature under 100°C is a "safe operating temperature". That is why Intel has set the thermal throttling temperature to this value for the vast majority of Core i CPUs that they have shipped during the last 12 years. If this was not safe, Intel would have lowered this temperature years ago.


----------

